# انظمة اطفاء الحريق-طلب



## محمد محمود خليل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بما ان مهندس التكييف اصبح مطلوبا منه ان يعمل في الصحي واطفاء الحريق فان عندي رجاء من كل من لديه اية معلومات عن انظمة اطفاء الحريق الاوتوماتيكي بالماء ان لا يحرمنا من معلوماته.:19:


----------



## الدكة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انشاءالله المرفق يفي بالمطلوب


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف راااااائع وسأبدأ بدراسة متأنية له ان شاء الله
ادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك....اللهم آمين


----------



## ابن العميد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليك يادكة (انتا جبت تثبيت اكتاف للموضوع من أول جولة) ماشاء الله ربنا يزيدك من علمه
وم.خليل لا يزال مفتاح خير لنا علشان يطلع الجواهر دي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع يا بشمهندس بارك الله فيك فعلا تثبيت اكتاف من او جولة وبدون مقاومة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الدكة قال:


> انشاءالله المرفق يفي بالمطلوب


 
سلم الله يديك على الملف المميز


----------



## طلال شعبان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى العزيز على هذة المعلومات لانة معظم منظومات التكييف المركزى موصلة مع نظام الفصل عند حدوث الحرائق.


----------



## م محمد عثمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## مموح عزوز (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممتاز يا دكة ***الهم يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سالمان (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جابر حمزة سعد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير يا أخ/ الدكة على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وعندي سؤال بارك الله فيك
هل غاز الانيرجـــــن
هو غاز : fm 200


----------



## كاسر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ملف أكثر من رائع

شكراً أخي الدكة


----------



## البشري*** (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله رائع بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## foxed2007 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل المعلومات فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصانع (10 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ،،
وفقكم الله ،،


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

رائع يا باشمهندس
تسلم ايدك


----------



## الكركي (11 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك الصحة والعافية انشاالله


----------



## ك انوس (11 مارس 2009)

*هناك فرق بين fm200 and anergen*

اخى الفاضل على جابر هناك فرق بين بين كلا من الغازين فغاز الfm200هو عبارة عن heptafloroprpan اما الانرجين فهو خليط من كل (Ar-N2-CO2) ولكنها كلها غازات خاملة والغازين بديل عن الهالون الذى اصبح محرم دوليا استخدامه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مارس 2009)

ك انوس قال:


> اخى الفاضل على جابر هناك فرق بين بين كلا من الغازين فغاز الfm200هو عبارة عن heptafloroprpan اما الانرجين فهو خليط من كل (ar-n2-co2) ولكنها كلها غازات خاملة والغازين بديل عن الهالون الذى اصبح محرم دوليا استخدامه


 شكرا لك على المعلومة الهامة


----------



## م محمد عثمان (12 مارس 2009)

اكثر من ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamelhem (17 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه وفرت علي كتيررررررررر شغلات


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

ثانكيو
يعني ميرسي بالعربي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مارس 2009)

فعلا مرسي
يعني ثانكيو بالفرنسي


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يعنى تشكرات افندم بالبنجلاديشى
اما سلامات يعنى شكرا بس بالفلبينى (دى جد مش هزار)


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مارس 2009)

بهارات زانتي في خفة الظل التي يضيفها للمنتدى اصبحت اساسية لا غنى لنا عنها


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

يا عم جهاد بالراحه بس عليا و الله هتغر بسببك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا عم جهاد بالراحه بس عليا و الله هتغر بسببك


 صدقني يا زانتي اني لا اقول الا ما اعتقده.....لا اجامل


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

تسلم يا جهاد ربنا يكرمك و يكرم الجميع يا رب
معلقتش ليه على موضوع اوامر الاوتوكاد
هو مش عاجبك و اللا ايه
اشترك معانا


----------



## الصانع (22 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

يمكنكم إيجاد ما ترغبون به في الموضوع على الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16636

موضوع أكثر من روعة (( علم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء ))

وفقكم الله ،،*​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

الصانع قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته *​
> 
> *يمكنكم إيجاد ما ترغبون به في الموضوع على الرابط التالي :*​
> *http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16636*​
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الصانع على التنويه للرابط الرائع جدا


----------



## الصانع (23 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الصانع على التنويه للرابط الرائع جدا


 
العفوا أخي العزيز ،، 
بالفعل الرابط مفيد جدا ً ، وأرجوا أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع ،،
وفقكم الله ،،،


----------



## alaa_84 (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخوانى على الأهتمام


----------



## eng saber (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين اخوتي

و الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## المتكامل (15 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية على النقل و الاقتباس مع انك غيرت فيه بطريقة سردي للشرح وهذا الموضوع ايظا نشرته في موقع هندسه نت :7::81:


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا*​


----------



## fangary22 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## kuwait75 (28 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

المتكامل قال:


> يعطيك العافية على النقل و الاقتباس مع انك غيرت فيه بطريقة سردي للشرح وهذا الموضوع ايظا نشرته في موقع هندسه نت :7::81:


 
نرجو منه التوضيح 
والإشارة للمراجع اوكتابة منقول
والإعتذار عن السهو او الخطأ


----------



## ama2828 (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمدوصلاح (23 أبريل 2010)

متى يجب استخدام نظام الرشاشات التلقائيه فى المبانى حسب الكود


----------



## crazy1988 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_mechanical (3 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتم يا اخواني انا مهندس ميكانيكا ومحتاج اخد كورس تصميم مكافحة حريق وتكييف ويكون كمان شامل استخدام برامج التصميم وطبعا يكون في القاهرة ويكون شامل مشاريع اعملها بنفسي ويركز اكتر علي الجزء العملي لو حد منكم يعرف مكان كويس يقولي عليهويقولي الكورس يتكلف كم وده اميلي ( eng_mechanical )علي الهوتميل


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (25 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noscom (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كنت بحاجه ان اضيف قبل ان اقرأ الملف لكن بعد ذلك لم استطع ان اضف اي شيء برغم من خبرتي مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخ


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله وافر خيرا*​

abdelsalamn


----------



## خالد فؤاد الاشمونى (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وكم كنت ابحث عن هذا الملف كثيرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو ايديك على الملف مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed meko (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (21 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي المهندس (الدكة)
تحية لك على الإجابة الوافية عن السؤال
ولكن لي عتب
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك له
الموضوع الذي نشرته هو أساساً للمهندس 
تامر قباعي 2006
بعنوان
مقدمة في أنظمة الإطفاء التلقائية واليدوية
وأنا شخصياً استفدت منه كثيراً
أرجو منك ومن كل الزملاء وضع مصدر المشاركة وهذا من حق صاحب المصدر وأمانة
شكراً لك ولو متأخرة كثيراً
​


الدكة قال:


> انشاءالله المرفق يفي بالمطلوب


----------



## ABKRENO (14 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا هندسة وإلى الامام دائماً*


----------



## abo 7amza (6 مارس 2013)

Shokran


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع ,, هدف نقل العلم والمعرفه وإفادة الآخرين هو هدف سامي وراقي , ولكن عند نقل أى شيء لابد من الأفصاح عن مصدره أو على الأقل التنويه بأنك نقلته ولا تعرف مصدره حتى لا يساء الفهم بأن الناقل هو نفسة مؤلف أو كاتب الموضوع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 مارس 2013)

ابن العميد قال:


> الله عليك يادكة (انتا جبت تثبيت اكتاف للموضوع من أول جولة) ماشاء الله ربنا يزيدك من علمه
> وم.خليل لا يزال مفتاح خير لنا علشان يطلع الجواهر دي


لكم كل الشكر


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

جزيت لجنة .. مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس ابانوب (23 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

